# What's the deal with this? - Tammi Gregory Arnold



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

there was a girl who was on staff with DTK that killed a 200"+ giant in KS last year, some weird things transpired after the hunt between the hunter and tammy most of which i am not completely sure of so i will not spread hearsay but long story short DTK did not get the footage


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Does anyone really care?


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

Douche


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

redruff said:


> Does anyone really care?


Agree 100%!! As the world turns they are only a legend in there own mind


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

redruff said:


> Does anyone really care?


Hahaha, god I hope not. I have a feeling there are some weirdos out there that do though


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Might still be together if she didn't have to fight him for the hair dye.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

redruff said:


> Does anyone really care?






Just trying to see what the deal was.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The OP sure does love drama


----------



## hoyttech13 (Feb 3, 2010)

Never understood why a woman would carry 2 married names.... Kind of weird . is that how is supposed to be


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! I haven't had a hunting channel for over a year... didn't see this coming! First Michael Waddell and now this...
must be hard to stay married in the high-pressure world of 
televised hunting commercials!


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

It's funny you say that... Now you can pay $3500 and become famous on your very own hunting show! Hurry only 12 spots open!!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Why would you divorce Larry Bird?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Rg176bnc said:


> Might still be together if she didn't have to fight him for the hair dye.


I actually LOL'ed


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Why do so many on here care what others do?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

AT has officially become gossip talk


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Man I missed some stuff last night


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

rg176bnc said:


> might still be together if she didn't have to fight him for the hair dye.


lol, nice


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> The OP sure does love drama


And apparently searching the web to find things to post about on archerytalk. I guess it could be worse......another drone thread.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> The OP sure does love drama


Seriously is this keeping up with the Gregory's????


----------

